# Changed Apple ID & iCloud



## NorPlan1 (Feb 3, 2018)

Have an iPad 2 , The Original Apple ID had outgrown it's usefulness, Hence was Changed.. Everything was fine up until iCloud.. Successfully changed the Apple ID in iTunes & Apps.. But once we got into iCloud, different story.. We get a Pop Up telling me we'll loose our saved Pictures & Contacts..

Is there anyway we can Avoid loosing Pic's & Contacts .. I do have our Pictures on the Google Pictures App.. It's to safely Transfer Contacts.. Help Appreciated, Cheers Thanks..


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

You can download the photos and export your contacts from the old iCloud account to your computer before you change to the new iCloud account on your iPad. If you are using a Windows computer, you can install the iCloud for Windows software and use it to download the photos. It is my understanding that you cannot setup the iCloud for Windows software before setting up the same iCloud account on a supported Apple device, so it's important that you do this before changing to the new iCloud account on your iPad. If you change the iCloud account on your iPad before setting up the old Apple ID on the iCloud for Windows software, I'm not sure if it will let you complete the setup. As for contacts, you can directly export them to a single file using a browser and visiting https://www.icloud.com/#contacts


----------



## NorPlan1 (Feb 3, 2018)

@Stancestans... Thks , Mission Accomplished.. :smile:


----------

